# weight control concerns in type 1



## ghanagal17 (Jan 24, 2011)

Hello, I am undertaking a doctoral research thesis which is looking at the views of young women aged 13-18 with type 1 diabetes and who are manipulating their insulin to control their weight.  I wondered if anyone could help me in this? The names of all participants would be completely anonymous.


----------



## bev (Jan 24, 2011)

ghanagal17 said:


> Hello, I am undertaking a doctoral research thesis which is looking at the views of young women aged 13-18 with type 1 diabetes and who are manipulating their insulin to control their weight.  I wondered if anyone could help me in this? The names of all participants would be completely anonymous.



Hi Ghanagal17,
There arent many young people who look at this section as its more for the parents and I would think they wouldnt want to admit to doing this either. Perhaps if you ask people to send you a Private Message you may get some responses.Bev


----------



## ghanagal17 (Jan 24, 2011)

bev said:


> Hi Ghanagal17,
> There arent many young people who look at this section as its more for the parents and I would think they wouldnt want to admit to doing this either. Perhaps if you ask people to send you a Private Message you may get some responses.Bev





Oh yes...think that's a good idea....makes sense.  OK...so if people do want to talk about this with me...I would welcome private messages.  thanks


----------

